# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Incident i rënd 15 nxënës shqiptarë përfundojnë në spital

## Mexhi

arkiv



Rreth 20 persona të  maskuar mbreme rreth orë s 19.30 më  shufra druri janë  futur në  autobisin numër 58 me të  cilin janë  transportuar nxënësit shqiptarë  të fshatit Ciflik dhe kanë  filluar ti rrahin pa kurfar  arsye. 15 nxënësit shqiptarë  kanë  përfunduar në  spitalin e qytetit me lëndime të  rënda . Tre prej tyre kanë përfunduar në  shok dhomë. MPB nuk është  prononcuar sonte për Alsat M rreth kë tij incidenti . Prindërit e fëmijëve të  rrahur të  cilët i intervistoi sonte ekipi ynë  dukshëm të  shqetësuar kërkojnë  nga autoritet mbrojtje për fëmijët e tyre dhe nxjerrjen e autorëve para organeve të drejtësisë. 

Alsat M.



Me kete eshte mbushur kupa dhe nuk ka vend me per komente por shqiptaret ne Iliride duhet te organizohet dhe t'i mbrojne femijet e tyre nga keto kafshe. MPB-ja nuk ka qene dhe nuk eshte e interesuar t'i mbrojne shqiptaret, perkundrazi Jankullovskes i intereson me shume qe ti mbroje keta kafshe kriminel. Kete e verteton edhe quzeqeshja e saj e djeshme kur tha se nuk ka video incizime ne rastin kur dy te rinje shqiptare u vrane nga nje polic sllav.

----------


## murik

Jan mesu me duru shqiptaret s'ka problem...

----------


## dardangashi

Qa u bo more kshtu a ka shqîptar ne maqedoni a jo po kallne edhe niher bre se maqedoni nuk merr vesh ndryshe e njef vetem gjuhene  forces.Me vjen keq per ket tragjedi

----------


## mia@

> arkiv
> 
> 
> 
> Rreth 20 persona të  maskuar mbreme rreth orë s 19.30 më  shufra druri janë  futur në  autobisin numër 58 me të  cilin janë  transportuar nxënësit shqiptarë  të fshatit Ciflik dhe kanë  filluar ti rrahin pa kurfar  arsye. 15 nxënësit shqiptarë  kanë  përfunduar në  spitalin e qytetit me lëndime të  rënda . Tre prej tyre kanë *përfunduar në  shok dhomë*. MPB nuk është  prononcuar sonte për Alsat M rreth kë tij incidenti . Prindërit e fëmijëve të  rrahur të  cilët i intervistoi sonte ekipi ynë  dukshëm të  shqetësuar kërkojnë  nga autoritet mbrojtje për fëmijët e tyre dhe nxjerrjen e autorëve para organeve të drejtësisë. 
> 
> Alsat M.
> 
> 
> ...


Gjynaf femijet e shkrete! Cila mendohet eshte arsyeja?

Sa per ate shprehjen me bold, lol se kisha degjuar ndonjehere. Si ne shok dhome?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Meriamun

Kush mund ti kete rrahur?

A i intereson Maqedonise dhe klases se saj drejtuese te krjoje incidente te tilla?

Kush mund te jete i interesuar per te krijuar situata te p[aqendrueshme ne Maqedoni?

Pse pikerisht sulmohet nje autobuz me nxenes shqiptar?

edhe shume pyetje tjera qe lindin instiktivisht kur lexon lajme te ketij lloji.

Une them qe ceshtja eshte njecike me e komplikuar dhe jo revansh huliganesh sic mund te mendohet ne shikim te pare.

Por i vertete qendron fakti se shqiptaret jane pjeserisht pa te drejta dhe incidente te tilla tregojne qarte se integriteti i tyre perballet dhe komplikohet me veshtiresi te llojeve te ndryshme.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Qa u bo more kshtu a ka shqîptar ne maqedoni a jo po kallne edhe niher bre se maqedoni nuk merr vesh ndryshe e njef vetem gjuhene  forces.Me vjen keq per ket tragjedi


Eshte e vertete se nuk ka shqipetare ne Maqedoni, femijet shqipetare jane pa mbrotje .

----------


## Genti..

*Situata e sigurisë në Shkup mund të del nga kontrolli*

http://lajmpress.com/lajme/maqedoni/13116.html



Rreth njëzet shqiptarë kanë sulmuar disa qytetarë maqedonas pranë Bankës Komerciale në Çair të Shkupit, bëjnë të ditur dëshmitarë ocular për ‘Lajm’. Sipas tyre, sulmi është bërë në shenjë hakmarrje për incidentin që ndodhi mbrëmë në një autobus ku u sulmuan fizikisht 15 nxënës shqiptarë.

Ministrja e Brendshme, Gordana Jankullovska ka dënuar ashpër rrahjen e nxënësve shqiptarë në linjën e autobusit me numër 58 si dhe incidentet tjera që pasuan pas këtij. Ajo me këtë rast apeloi deri tek të gjithë qytetarët për gjakëftohësi dhe të kontrollojnë reagimet e tyre pasi dhuna mund të përfundojë tragjikisht.

 "Sa i përket këtij  incidenti janë marrë të gjitha masat e nevojshme nga policia dhe besojmë se shumë shpejtë do ti kapim kryerësit e incidentit me qëllim që të japin përgjegjësi për veprën e bërë penale", ka thënë ministrja Jankullovska.

Numri një i policisë Jankullovska nuk hedh poshtë mundësinë për skenarë të mundshëm nga qarqe dhe njërëz të ndryshëm që dëshirojnë prishjen e marrdhënieve ndëretnike por me këtë rast porositi se numri i atyre që nuk e dëshirojnë këtë gjë është shumë më i madh.

----------


## Genti..

*Nuk vonon hakmarrja, dy orë pas sulmohet autobusi në Çairçanjë*

*Shkup, 8 mars* - Dy orë pas incidentit në lagjen Kisella Vodë, dy persona kanë rrahur një tjetër në autobusin numër 57, teksa ka kaluar nëpër lagjen Çairçanjë, informon Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme.
Rasti ka ndodhur në ora 00 e 40 minuta, kur dy persona kanë hipur në autobus dhe i janë sulur një të riu i cili ka qenë i shoqëruar nga një vajzë me inicialet K.D (25). Pasi kanë rrahur me grushte dhe kanë tentuar ta nxjerrin jashtë, ata kanë sulmuar edhe ngasësin e autobusit V.D (37).
Më pas, dhjetëra persona kanë hedhur gurë pas autobusit duke ia thyer xhamat anësor dhe të përparmë.

----------


## Genti..

*  Tre Sllave jane  sulmuar në Tetovë si hakmarrje per  incidentet në Shkup*

Googel translate : http://tocka.com.mk/1/61915/trojca-n...tite-vo-skopje

----------


## safinator

Cfare kafsherie,
Ballkanasit jane me te vertete per tu ardhur keq, vend i barbareve.

----------


## Genti..

* Lëvizja Vetëvendosje dënon heshtjen e Prishtinës dhe Tiranës zyrtare për këtë rast për mosangazhimin serioz në mbrojtje të të drejtave të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni.*



Rrahja e 15 nxënësve shqiptarë në Shkup, ka nxitur reagimin edhe të Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje. Në një komunikatë për shtyp, kjo lëvizje thekson se incidentet e fundit në Maqedoni, përbën një ngjarje shqetësuese. Dhuna e ushtruar ndaj shqiptarëve në Maqedoni është pasojë e drejtpërdrejtë e politikave të pushtetarëve maqedonas, të Gruevskit e të partnerëve të tij shqiptarë, thuhet në reagimin e Vetëvendosjes. Faktor kryesor në mosmbajtjen e përgjegjësisë prej pushtetit maqedonas janë edhe përfaqësuesit e forcave politike shqiptare, të cilët të përçarë në luftën e tyre për të kapur një copë prej pushtetit që ofrojnë maqedonasit, nuk hezitojnë të bëjnë aleanca e koalicione në dëm të popullit shqiptar në Maqedoni, në dëm të interesave kombëtare e qytetare, kritikon kështu lëvizja e drejtuar nga Albin Kurti. Po ashtu Lëvizja Vetëvendosje dënon heshtjen e Prishtinës dhe Tiranës zyrtare për këtë rast për mosangazhimin serioz në mbrojtje të të drejtave të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni.
http://alsat-m.tv/index.php/lajme/vendi/119629.html

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Qofsh i nerum z.Kurti , te qofshim fal vetem ty.

----------


## derjansi

> Qofsh i nerum z.Kurti , te qofshim fal vetem ty.


AMIN...............

----------


## Genti..

Te them te drejten pritja shum nga ALEANCA KUQ E ZI  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Te them te drejten pritja shum nga ALEANCA KUQ E ZI


Nje bim qe rritet shpejt,ajo edhe shpejt zhduket.

----------


## beni33

si duket  shqiptaret   kan vdek  per  se  gjalli  qmenduari ska    kufi

----------


## derjansi

> Te them te drejten pritja shum nga ALEANCA KUQ E ZI


Or mik shpresa e vetme asht Albin Kurti. Ai asht diamant ne shkrtetetinen shqiptare. Kerkush tjeter vec ai me shoket e vetvendosjes.

----------


## beni33

un kam then   disa  her   shqiptaret  duhet   te  len me nje  an  inatet   krahinore  e  fisnore  dhe  ti  bashkohen  L.VW-s   aty esht   shqiptaria   dhe   everteta

----------


## TetovaMas

> * Lëvizja Vetëvendosje dënon heshtjen e Prishtinës dhe Tiranës zyrtare për këtë rast për mosangazhimin serioz në mbrojtje të të drejtave të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni.*
> 
> 
> 
> Rrahja e 15 nxënësve shqiptarë në Shkup, ka nxitur reagimin edhe të Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje. Në një komunikatë për shtyp, kjo lëvizje thekson se incidentet e fundit në Maqedoni, përbën një ngjarje shqetësuese. Dhuna e ushtruar ndaj shqiptarëve në Maqedoni është pasojë e drejtpërdrejtë e politikave të pushtetarëve maqedonas, të Gruevskit e të partnerëve të tij shqiptarë, thuhet në reagimin e Vetëvendosjes. Faktor kryesor në mosmbajtjen e përgjegjësisë prej pushtetit maqedonas janë edhe përfaqësuesit e forcave politike shqiptare, të cilët të përçarë në luftën e tyre për të kapur një copë prej pushtetit që ofrojnë maqedonasit, nuk hezitojnë të bëjnë aleanca e koalicione në dëm të popullit shqiptar në Maqedoni, në dëm të interesave kombëtare e qytetare, kritikon kështu lëvizja e drejtuar nga Albin Kurti. Po ashtu Lëvizja Vetëvendosje dënon heshtjen e Prishtinës dhe Tiranës zyrtare për këtë rast për mosangazhimin serioz në mbrojtje të të drejtave të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni.
> http://alsat-m.tv/index.php/lajme/vendi/119629.html



E vetmja shprese dhe Levizje popullore qe ka mbetur te shqipetaret.

----------


## Genti..

* Rrahje e re sonte në parkun e qytetit në Shkup, konfirmon policia*

Shkup, 9 mars - *Siç njoftojnë mediat maqedonase sonte në parkun e qytetit të Shkupit janë rrahur tre të rinj maqedonas. 
*
Sipas po këtyre njoftimeve, të rinjtë janë goditur me shufra hekuri në kokë, ndërsa supozohet se sulmuesit kanë qenë shqiptar. Sipas dëshmitarëve okularë, fëmijët janë ndaluar dhe kanë filluar t’i rrahin pa ndonjë paralajmërim. 

Njëri prej të lënduarve është dërguar në spitalin e qytetit në Shkup. 

*Gjithashtu një rrahje ka ndodhur edhe në Tetovë kur është sulmuar një vajzë e re e komunitetit maqedonas.*

Rastin për rrahjen e sontme e ka pohuar edhe policia. Detaje kanë informuar për nesër.

----------

